# Minolta SRT 101



## Robert84 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi 
I've just found this camera on Ebay and I'm very intrested in buying it, Is it a fair price and how do you rate the Minolta SRT 101,
Here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Minolta-SRT-101-with-50mm-f1-7-MC-Rokkor-PF-lens_W0QQitemZ7631103804QQcategoryZ15237QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 18, 2006)

If you're after a manual 35mm SLR that or any other in the SRT series will do the job very well. The Minolta Rokkor lenses are great and there's still quite a lot of compatible lenses around. And that price for one that's just been professionally serviced? Get it. Or I will :mrgreen:.


----------



## Robert84 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the Info I will buy it tommorow


----------



## panzershreck (Jun 19, 2006)

great camera! has never let me down (also the only camera i've ever owned)


----------

